
New Keepass release - paule89
https://keepass.info/news/n180109_2.38.html
======
paule89
Still no native Browser Integration(without plugins). Still no native favicon
downloading (without plugins). But it uses ChaCha20, and Argon2 (compared to
keepassxc). But keepass2Android can also utilise both these algorithms.

And would still love to see it in github instead of sourceforge. But this is
just my preference

